# Negative Issues with Paradise Pool at HHV



## bastroum (Jun 16, 2012)

Today I experienced an issue at the Timeshare pool at HHV. My family and I had 3 chairs by the pool. We left for about 30 minutes for lunch and when we returned we saw that someone had moved our towel and magazine off the chair in the middle and placed it on one of the other 2. I asked the man (who moved his family of 3 onto that one chair) why he moved our towel and he became belligerent. Not wanting an argument I requested security and that's when the fun began. Here's the rule, no reserved chairs. Anyone can move your towels and sit anywhere. Unless a crime is committed (theft or assault) you can sit anywhere. I will never complain again at the Maui Ocean Club or the Westin Kaanapali Villas about their pool chair rules, which seem civil compared to Hilton. Hilton just opened their timeshare pool at HHV a couple of years ago so maybe their management needs a little more experience. They should post rules about the use of chairs and abide by them. Leaving it up to the guests to police themselves only works with reasonable people.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry, but I for one agree with the no saving chair rule.   

Leaving a towel says nothing to me.  Sometimes people simply leave towels because they don't want to put the towel in the basket by the gate.  How am I supposed to know how long they will be gone, 10 minutes or 2 hours?  

No saving of chairs seems like a reasonable rule considering how busy they pool at HHV can be. 

Just my two cents, which really isn't probably even worth two cents!


----------



## feed the otter (Jun 16, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Sorry, but I for one agree with the no saving chair rule.



I gotta say I'm with ricoba on this one.  I've watched chairs @ HHV occupied with towels/books for hours at a time with no one touching them, while other guests have come and gone with no place to sit.  Although leaving for 1/2 hour to get lunch is not to this level, its the genesis of the next level of abuse with chairs saved for the day whether anyone comes back or not.

If you want a chair, either sit in it, have someone in the chair next to you who can speak to your occupying it, or don't be so far that you can't see someone else wondering if you're coming back.  Locking up a chair for the day while coming and going is the far greater problem (just my $0.02 to add to the penny jar).


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 16, 2012)

On the one hand, I agree that if you leave the pool area to go get lunch, it's open season on your saved chairs. 

On the other hand, if you're in the pool I don't think anyone should be allowed to move your stuff. I'm not sure I feel comfortable swimming in their pools if I have to constantly watch my stuff to make sure someone doesn't move it.


----------



## Remy (Jun 17, 2012)

ricoba said:


> Sorry, but I for one agree with the no saving chair rule.
> 
> Leaving a towel says nothing to me.  Sometimes people simply leave towels because they don't want to put the towel in the basket by the gate.  How am I supposed to know how long they will be gone, 10 minutes or 2 hours?
> 
> ...



I concur. Sounds reasonable to expect that a chair left for any period of time is open for use by other guests. Ever been on a cruise ship? Leave your stuff on an empty chair and it can be retrieved at guest services. I don't recall being anywhere where reservation of empty chairs is encouraged. It isn't a campsite. Evidently the Westin operates that way.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 17, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> On the one hand, I agree that if you leave the pool area to go get lunch, it's open season on your saved chairs.
> 
> On the other hand, if you're in the pool I don't think anyone should be allowed to move your stuff. I'm not sure I feel comfortable swimming in their pools if I have to constantly watch my stuff to make sure someone doesn't move it.



I agree, if you are playing in the pool and your stuff gets moved, that's plain rude.  But simply leaving towels to go to lunch isn't a guarantee they will be there when you get back.  

I think the ones who misuse this the most blatantly are folks who send someone down to the pool earlier than when it opens to cover a bunch of chairs for the rest of their party for the rest of the day.  If you aren't there a towel shouldn't be considered a "reserved parking permit".


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, I agree they should post rules about the use of chairs and abide by them to avoid nasty arguments amongst their guests.

I also prefer that they don't allows guests to hold chairs for long periods of time. 

It would also be nice if they ask guests to only reserve chairs that they intent to use while they are at the pool. It's not always necessary to reserve a pool chair for every member in the family expecially if the kids and/or adults will be in the pool for the whole time.


----------



## GregT (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd be really really steamed if someone took my chair after I'd only been gone 30 minutes.   I agree with other posters that there's no good solution here at all -- but I am very sympathetic with this situation.

When we were at HHV in February, I remember there was a family of 5 that would always roll down to the pool around 10am and they'd held 5 of the best chairs in the area with their towels/shoes/books/etc.   I'd already been there for 2 hours by the time they arrived.....who knows when they came down to hold these great spots??

I hope this doesn't affect your trip!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with Ricoba.  

This is a good reason to go during the slow season, when chairs are in abundance and no one has to move stuff to get a chair.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 17, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I agree, if you are playing in the pool and your stuff gets moved, that's plain rude.  But simply leaving towels to go to lunch isn't a guarantee they will be there when you get back.
> 
> I think the ones who misuse this the most blatantly are folks who send someone down to the pool earlier than when it opens to cover a bunch of chairs for the rest of their party for the rest of the day.  If you aren't there a towel shouldn't be considered a "reserved parking permit".



Funny :hysterical:  but totally agree


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Except when you & your party are in the pool - thus still technically in the area - there should be no "reserving" of the chairs for any other time or purpose.  To walk away for lunch or to get a nap or whatever and expect that your towel will hold the spot is unfair to all those that have an equal claim to use the facilities & want to enjoy some pool side time.  Hopefully every resort would enforce a "no reserve" policy.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 17, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> Except when you & your party are in the pool  (or a potty break, but no lunch break.) - thus still technically in the area - there should be no "reserving" of the chairs for any other time or purpose.  To walk away for lunch or to get a nap or whatever and expect that your towel will hold the spot is unfair to all those that have an equal claim to use the facilities & want to enjoy some pool side time.  Hopefully every resort would enforce a "no reserve" policy.



If your going to lunch, give-up the chairs. :deadhorse:


----------



## Remy (Jun 17, 2012)

In honor of the late Rodney King: Can't we all just get along?

Exercise good judgment on the reserving of a chair. Not your judgment, but good judgment. Don't get too disruptive and give Hilton any ideas or they may start charging for seating reservations like some of the pools in Vegas.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 17, 2012)

ricoba said:


> I agree, if you are playing in the pool and your stuff gets moved, that's plain rude.  But simply leaving towels to go to lunch isn't a guarantee they will be there when you get back.
> 
> I think the ones who misuse this the most blatantly are folks who send someone down to the pool earlier than when it opens to cover a bunch of chairs for the rest of their party for the rest of the day.  If you aren't there a towel shouldn't be considered a "reserved parking permit".



I was taking photo's early one morning at Marriott's DSV's pool with the pool bar. That's exactly what was happening as one lady was putting books, swim fins/masks, towels ect... on the prime location lounges by the pool. There was staff getting the pool ready watching here and saying nothing about it. I was both amazed at this womans rudeness of reserving the best locations and walking off and disappointed the the resort staff did nothing about it.

Here's a link to the picture if you want to see a chog (chair hog) in action during the early morning hours.
http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...as-II/21969326_7JjRmx#!i=1762511198&k=9RTpCLV


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 17, 2012)

*Chair problem at Paradise Pool - HHV only Heated Pool*



bastroum said:


> Today I experienced an issue at the Timeshare pool at HHV. My family and I had 3 chairs by the pool. We left for about 30 minutes for lunch and when we returned we saw that someone had moved our towel and magazine off the chair in the middle and placed it on one of the other 2. I asked the man (who moved his family of 3 onto that one chair) why he moved our towel and he became belligerent. Not wanting an argument I requested security and that's when the fun began. Here's the rule, no reserved chairs. Anyone can move your towels and sit anywhere. Unless a crime is committed (theft or assault) you can sit anywhere. I will never complain again at the Maui Ocean Club or the Westin Kaanapali Villas about their pool chair rules, which seem civil compared to Hilton. Hilton just opened their timeshare pool at HHV a couple of years ago so maybe their management needs a little more experience. They should post rules about the use of chairs and abide by them. Leaving it up to the guests to police themselves only works with reasonable people.



Most everyone has agreed that chairs should not be reserved except when someone is in the pool.  I totally concur, but how does one know if the person holding the chair is in the pool or somewhere else When all you see is towels, books, magazines etc. on a chair or chairs?  

However, the experience I want to share is from a different perspective.  I typically walk on the beach for an hour or so in the morning carrying a bag with my phone, key, and towel and perhaps my shirt or hat depending on the day and time.  When I return I like to sit in the hot tub for 15 minutes.  However, I like to be able to have a place out of the way to put my bag and crocks.  A chair is a desirable location to do this.  Some times there is not even one chair open.  HGVC owners be aware that many of the people using the pool are not staying in the timeshare buildings.  I have looked for a place between chairs and aaked the people adjacent to the area if it would be OK to place my stuff there for 1 minutes while I go in the hot tub.  People are very accomodating.  However, why should I have to do this when people are tying up the chairs for hours and are not in the Pool?  Furthermore, why should non timeshare people be tying up the only heated pool in the resort that is being paid for by timeshare people.


----------



## sinistrafatboy (Jun 24, 2012)

We were recently at the Parc Soleil and there was a sign posted that there was no saving chairs.  But of course, there were people who did it anyway!  Some people just don't care about others.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have no problem with HGVC being the Wild West of pool use.

I find it noteworthy that "Bastroum" has not posted again.
Perhaps the eloquence of other posters convinced him to change his POV.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 24, 2012)

The reason I didn't post again was I had already posted what I had to say. I did however enjoy reading the subsequent posts.


----------



## mgeez (Jun 25, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> Furthermore, why should non timeshare people be tying up the only heated pool in the resort that is being paid for by timeshare people.


 
I very much agree with all that was posted above. My major problems with any vacation pool I frequent is the shear amount of non guests that appear every day. This is especially true with the Marco resorts, Marriot especially. Most of the Marriotts have the wristband program during holiday weekends. Why not always? Wristbands are given to all guests at checkin and must be worn when in the pool area. I don't know why every resort out there does not do this! Gated resorts such as the HGVC's in Orlando pretty much keep this from happening, but many timeshares along any beach don't seem to have a handle on non guest pool use.


----------



## linsj (Jun 25, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> HGVC owners be aware that many of the people using the pool are not staying in the timeshare buildings. ... Furthermore, why should non timeshare people be tying up the only heated pool in the resort that is being paid for by timeshare people.



FYI: The Paradise Pool belongs to the whole resort, not the timeshare towers. The old pool next to the Lagoon Tower was for exclusive use of people in the timeshare units and had a gate with a key reader for entrance. But that changed when the new pool was built.


----------



## Purseval (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe many resorts are starting to crack down on chair "reserving" and have ordered staff to remove towels from chairs that have seen no recent activity.  I have no problem with that.  If you want exclusivity rent a cabana for the day.


----------



## geekette (Jun 25, 2012)

A half hour away for lunch means give up the chairs.  It's an hour past eating to go swimming anyway, and this is presumably midday, prime time for pools.  

Think of the person getting her 2 kids out of the pool and no where to go because you have blocked those chairs from access.  this is about consideration for others.  The people showing up at crack of dawn to put their stuff on chairs for use a half day later are people that don't give a crap about anyone but themselves.  Please feel free to move their stuff.  I would do that in any case of "no one here for a very long time, there is no other seating available" and everyone should.  

If you aren't there, you don't need the chair, only people AT the pool woudl have any need for a chair.  Nobody knows when you might return, only that you are currently absent, when there is a need for 'the saved chair.'  

while I personally have never understood the big appeal of chairs at pools for all day use, it is clear to me that people are very interested in having them, and now I know that there are "best locations".  For resorts that have no posted rule, I vote for common sense.  If you are here and in the pool, I will not take your chair.  if the Best Spot has had stuff on it but no people for a long time, use the spot yourself.    

Employees that do nothing to interfere with saving of chairs may have been instructed to do nothing to interfere.  do not blame the poor life guard for ignoring a problem that is not theirs to solve.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Non resident at HHV*

I am always wondering why the HGVC does nothing to manage the crowd which comes to the swimming pools but are not staying at HGVC....

Maybe HGVC hope they will consumme at the bar  

Anyway as it was stated in the previous thread, we pay the maintenance and we should be with the HGVC guests the only one to use the facilities.

My guess it will also help to solve the lack of chairs

The only way is that each time we go to HHV we complain to the management, if all of us are doing it they must act

FOr me, usually the sea and sand are the best and less noisy!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 26, 2012)

ThierryJapan said:


> I am always wondering why the HGVC does nothing to manage the crowd which comes to the swimming pools but are not staying at HGVC....
> 
> Maybe HGVC hope they will consumme at the bar
> 
> ...



I agree that HHV needs to manage the crowds at their pools to ensure that access is limited to HHV guests.

NOTE: As Linsj stated above, Paradise pool is open to all HHV guests (not just HGVC guests).




> From the hotel's webpage -  http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/beach_and_pools/
> 
> *Paradise Pool*
> _Come enjoy the splashing fun with slides, waterfalls, spas and spectacular views! The Paradise Pool is the resort's newest pool and is a 5,000-square-foot family activity pool that boasts the longest slide in Waikiki and overlooks the Duke Kahanamoku Lagoon. The aquatic playground is comprised of a two-tiered, freshwater swimming pool bordered by lava rock formations, meandering streams and bridges and lush, tropical landscaping. The pool features four slides including a 77-foot lava tube slide, three waterfalls and two heated spas. The freeform design of the pool’s perimeter offers poolside loungers privacy while sunbathing, reading or napping.
> ...


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a little off-topic, but...


geekette said:


> A half hour away for lunch means give up the chairs.  *It's an hour past eating to go swimming anyway*, and this is presumably midday, prime time for pools.


I do hope that was tongue-in-cheek, as I think most people know (or maybe they don't???) that waiting for an hour after eating before you swim is a myth, with no scientific backing.

MediceneNet reference
Snopes reference

Kurt


----------



## blackfoot (Jun 26, 2012)

Tough-it's the way it should be,the rule is fine!


----------



## cissy (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree with the no saving rule.  How would you feel if you went to the restaurant for lunch, and could not find a table because tables were being saved by others who wanted to eat a little later?


----------



## geekette (Jun 26, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> It's a little off-topic, but...
> 
> I do hope that was tongue-in-cheek, as I think most people know (or maybe they don't???) that waiting for an hour after eating before you swim is a myth, with no scientific backing.
> 
> ...



Maybe, but I was a competitive swimmer.  Items that have not cleared the stomach will toss and turn and lead to nausea for me, cramping for others.  it's the "panic-crampers" that get into trouble.  it's the nauseated pukers that ruin the pool experience for me.

forget science, I have my own lifelong experience.


----------



## geekette (Jun 26, 2012)

cissy said:


> I agree with the no saving rule.  How would you feel if you went to the restaurant for lunch, and could not find a table because tables were being saved by others who wanted to eat a little later?



Yes, in the First Come, First Served tradition.


----------

